# Poopy wheel



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had Donut for about a month now and I'm trying to switch her to some higher quality food than what she came to me with. I have no problem getting her to eat the new stuff, but I noticed as soon as I introduced the new food, her wheel in the morning is covered in poo. Not the normal almost splochy mess I'm used to cleaning up, but it's smeared everywhere. Could it be the change in diet thats making her poo softer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Introducing a new food will cause an upset tummy especially if not done slowly its normal


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Changing foods can cause softer poops.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Learned that the hard way... or soft way... Hrm... :|


----------



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

When I switched my Hedge over to new food I had the same experience. It was almost disheartening. I thought maybe I was doing something wrong. I would have to take out his wheel every day because it would be covered. After about 3 weeks on the new food it all of a sudden stopped. I can now go a week without having to clean Prickely Pete's wheel. Although I did make some changes all at once so I'm not sure I can totally contribute it to him finally becoming familiar with the food. I changed him from white carefresh bedding, to the all natural version. He absolutely loves it. Not only do I not have a poo covered wheel anymore, he has started going in the same place every time which makes me very happy because I would like to switch him over to fleece bedding. And who knows, maybe he just got tired of running in his own poo all night lol.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Aww Donut is such a sweet name! And yup, new food indeed changes the poop consistency. The first couple of weeks on Pazu's new food was interesting to say the least... He would have these poos that would look hard on the outside, and as soon as I tried to wipe them off I would end up smearing it all across his wheel! :shock: It has gotten much better though, just needs some time to adjust.


----------

